# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  خطای is not a valid win32 application

## karamoz

سلام

برنامه ما وقتی برای اولین بار روی یه سیستم اجرا میشه به درستی کار میده ولی وقتی  
انو میبندیم ومیخواهیم دوباره باز کنیم error زیر را میده؟      

is not a valid win32 application.......\:

اگر برنامه را دوباره نصب کنیم مثل قبل برای بار اول خوب ولی در دفعات بعد خراب!؟؟

ممنون

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

NET Framework. رو یک دوباره نصب کنید شاید مشکل حل بشه.
اگر نشد خبر بدید تا Application رو بررسی کنیم.

----------


## HAIdle

من هم با این مشکل روبرو هستم و با نصب مجدد framework هم درست نشد

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

یه نمونه Application که این مشکل رو داره بسازید و اینجا Upload کنید.

----------


## ali_nanoplus

سیستم ویروس jeefoo گرفته باید ویروس یابی کنی اونهم با مک آفی

----------


## fun_9990

سلام اقایون این خطای 
* is not a valid win32 application*
مربوط به چی هست ؟
حتی پس از نصب مجدد ویندوز نیز با آن مواجه میشم.
راه حل چیست ؟

----------


## babak.afshar

با سلام به دوستان
این مشکل به خاظر قانونی نبودن ویندوز هست
من خودمم هم این مشکل رو داشتم
ولی بعد از یه مدتی دنبالش گشتن پیدا و رفعش کردم
پیشنهاد میکنم از این روشی که در زیر میگم ویندوزتون رو قانونی کنید.


از منوی Start وارد Run شده و عبارت regedit را وارد نموده و Enter بزنید تا ویرایشگر رجیستری ویندوز باز شود.
به مسیر زیر بروید:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\Cu  rrentVersion\WPAEvents

از قسمت دیگر پنجره، بر روی OOBETimer دوبار کلیک نمایید.
اکنون در قسمت Value Data تعدادی کد مشاهده میکنید. شما بایستی در این کدها، تنها FF را 00 تغییر دهید.
دقت کنید کافی است توسط یکبار فشردن Backspace ابتدا FF را پاک کنید و سپس 0 بزنید تا 00 وارد شود.
پس از این کار OK کنید و ویرایشگر رجیستری را ببندید.

در ادامه، مجدد از طریق منوی Start وارد Run شوید.
سپس کد زیر را عینا در این پنجره Copy و Paste نمایید و Enter بزنید:

%systemroot%/system32/oobe/msoobe.exe /a

دقت کنید همانطور که ذکر شد این کد را تنها Copy و Paste کنید.
پس از درج این کد، پنجره جدیدی به نام Activate Windows باز خواهد شد.
درون این پنجره در صورتی که عبارت Windows Already Activated درج شده بود بدین معناست که ویندوز شما در حال حاضر قانونی است و نیازی به این ترفند نیست. با فشردن OK خارج شوید.
اما اگر پنجره با تیتر Let's activate Windows نمایان شد بایستی گزینه دوم یعنی Yes, I want to telephone a customer service representative to activate Windows را انتخاب کنید و سپس دکمه Next را بزنید.
در صفحه بعدی، از قسمت پایین بر روی دکمه Change product key کلیک کنید.

اکنون کد زیر را در قسمت New Key وارد کنید:

B7R7P-J63JP-2J7VH-W3TDJ-PDP7T

پس از نوشتن این کد روی دکمه Update کلیک کنید.
اکنون پنجره Activate Windows را بسته و سیستم را یک بار Restart نمایید.

پس از Restart ویندوز، مجدد وارد محیط Command Prompt شوید.
کد فوق را مجدد در پنجره Run وارد کرده و Enter بزنید تا پنجره Activate Windows باز گردد.
اکنون بایستی پیغام Windows is already activated را مشاهده نمایید.

----------


## saman9100

[

سلام  دوست عزیز این مسیری که گفتید رفتم ولی قسمت اخر موجود نبود HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\Cu  rrentVersion\WPAEvents
 قسمت wpaevent  وجود نداشت راهنمایی کنید

----------


## danialafshari

> [
> 
> سلام  دوست عزیز این مسیری که گفتید رفتم ولی قسمت اخر موجود نبود HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\Cu  rrentVersion\WPAEvents
>  قسمت wpaevent  وجود نداشت راهنمایی کنید


تاپیک زمان ویندوز XP ایجاد شده
نکتش این بود که ویندوز باید Active باشه

----------


## yekta65

سلام کامپیوترم از وقتی رم گوشی بهش متصل شد مدام این ارور میده c:\windows\system32\49939 .exe us not a valid win32 application

----------

